# Coarse synthetic stone comparison



## Panamapeet (Jan 19, 2019)

We made a simple review and comparison of some coarse synthetic whetstones. Review can be found here.

Comments and criticism welcomed. This is just our personal take on these three stones.

Cheers,
Badgertooth, Valgard and Spipet


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 19, 2019)

This is a great, intelligent, and well written article. 

There is a wide enough breadth of stones to have a solid discussion. One thing I liked in particular is the discussion about stone hardness vs shaping potential for convex edges and bevels. The only thing I would add if its possible is a JIS/ micron chart for each of stone grits (accross brands).

Thanks for all the work you put into this.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you all for that! A very good read and very informative. It always amazes me how much time and effort people put into these hobbies, creating resources like this and the constant support for people with questions (often very repetitive).


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 20, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> This is a great, intelligent, and well written article.
> 
> There is a wide enough breadth of stones to have a solid discussion. One thing I liked in particular is the discussion about stone hardness vs shaping potential for convex edges and bevels. The only thing I would add if its possible is a JIS/ micron chart for each of stone grits (accross brands).
> 
> Thanks for all the work you put into this.



You’re making us blush [emoji847]


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 20, 2019)

mc2442 said:


> Thank you all for that! A very good read and very informative. It always amazes me how much time and effort people put into these hobbies, creating resources like this and the constant support for people with questions (often very repetitive).


Thanks! Let us know if you have any request for other stones/knives/whatever!


----------



## Ruso (Feb 1, 2019)

Great read. Thank you for all the work.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 1, 2019)

Agreed with all the praise of the article. Any idea where to track down your favorite (and discontinued) Suehiro Gyokumyo Ryu 320?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 1, 2019)

Great write up guys. I’m a little surprised that cerax 320 wasn’t used in the comparison though. It’s a personal fave and I was curious how it might compare to some of the other stones out there.


----------



## valgard (Feb 2, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Great write up guys. I’m a little surprised that cerax 320 wasn’t used in the comparison though. It’s a personal fave and I was curious how it might compare to some of the other stones out there.


None of us had the stone Labor .


----------



## labor of love (Feb 2, 2019)

valgard said:


> None of us had the stone Labor .


How many stones do you own again?


----------



## valgard (Feb 2, 2019)

labor of love said:


> How many stones do you own again?


a few...


----------



## labor of love (Feb 2, 2019)

Well, I definitely want a shapton 500 now.


----------



## Panamapeet (Feb 2, 2019)

Ruso said:


> Great read. Thank you for all the work.



Thanks, I think we really enjoyed writing this. If you have any suggestions for other articles, please let me know!



ACHiPo said:


> Agreed with all the praise of the article. Any idea where to track down your favorite (and discontinued) Suehiro Gyokumyo Ryu 320?



Very very hard to get at this point unfortunately. I'm tempted to write to Suehiro to see if they have any old stock, but I doubt it.



labor of love said:


> Great write up guys. I’m a little surprised that cerax 320 wasn’t used in the comparison though. It’s a personal fave and I was curious how it might compare to some of the other stones out there.


Thanks! Tempted to buy that cerax just to try it...


----------



## LucasFur (Oct 25, 2019)

Link no workie!!!???


----------



## valgard (Oct 25, 2019)

@Spipet I don't have the complete version of this one as I only had 6 of the stones we reviewed I think. If you have it maybe paste the draft here?


----------



## Up_dog128 (Mar 1, 2020)

Spipet said:


> We made a simple review and comparison of some coarse synthetic whetstones. Review can be found here.
> 
> Comments and criticism welcomed. This is just our personal take on these three stones.
> 
> ...



Just a heads up to folks, that linked crashed my computer.


----------



## ExistentialHero (Mar 15, 2020)

Yeah, unfortunately the hosting domain is now defunct. I'm thinking of picking up a new coarse stone and would love to read this--anyone still have a copy?


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Mar 15, 2020)

https://web.archive.org/web/2019050...com/coarse-synthetic-whetstones-a-comparison/


----------



## ExistentialHero (Mar 15, 2020)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/2019050...com/coarse-synthetic-whetstones-a-comparison/



Ah, good call, thanks!


----------

